# Stefanie Hertel - Que Sera 5 (HD) Schlager des Sommers / 10.08.2019



## Scooter (24 Aug. 2019)

Video (mp4, 1280 x 720, 357 MB, 3:58 min)


https://workupload.com/file/fZFVJ2dp


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2019)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (24 Aug. 2019)

Daaanke schön!!


----------



## superfan2000 (24 Aug. 2019)

Die kleine Stefanie Hertel ist eine rattenscharfe Schlagersängerin mit einer geilen Stimme und einer geilen Ausstrahlung. ❤❤❤


----------



## jokerme (25 Aug. 2019)

bilder gut aber video beim runterladen mehrere male abgebrochen


----------



## Scooter (25 Aug. 2019)

jokerme schrieb:


> bilder gut aber video beim runterladen mehrere male abgebrochen



Ja ich weiß haben mir andere auch schon gesagt, ich werde auch nichts mehr hochladen oder Posten weil ich keinen passenden Video Hoster habe Sorry.


----------



## Bowes (26 Aug. 2019)

*Klasse!!!
Dankeschön mein Freund für das wunderschöne Video von der hübsche Stefanie.*


----------



## Scooter (26 Aug. 2019)

Neuer Link ( 26.08.2019)


https://workupload.com/file/fZFVJ2dp


----------



## Rammsteiner (26 Aug. 2019)

Hammer-Outfit !

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Bine53silke (27 Aug. 2019)

Scooter schrieb:


> Video (mp4, 1280 x 720, 357 MB, 3:58 min)
> 
> 
> https://workupload.com/file/fZFVJ2dp



Klasse Frau:thx:


----------



## tke (27 Aug. 2019)

Sieht echt flott aus, die (Volksmusik-) Stefanie.  :thx:


----------



## felixfelix (28 Aug. 2019)

da schaltet man doch gerne rein!


----------

